# Opening day tree chickens 2015



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Got 3 today under the old hickory tree with my Benjamin Maruader .25 cal air rifle. It is so nice how this gun is so silent because all were taken within a short amount of time between each other. I also perfected a way to skin them. I only keep the back legs and lower back so I chop off the tail and both back feet. Then make a small incision on the middle of the back. I start tearing it around, step on the head with boot and pull hard. The thing skins off but what is really great is that the guts tears away with the head once torn apart. I have found this way to have minimal hair on the meat.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice, I went out today with my .22 rimfire. Left within a hour or 2 because I was a walking magnet for insects. One of them actually flew into my eye and got stuck in my eyelid. It caused me some pain and made my eye watery and itchy and swollen. Wasnt fun driving back to akron with one half closed eye. I did see a single squirrel that disappeared quickly and lots of acorn shells.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Good job kayak. That looks like a sweet air rifle, silent and deadly.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks it was nice to be in the woods again. I was using a camo hat/headnet that basically looks like a bee keepers hat with a wide brim to keep the net at a distance. Even then the sound of all the mosquitos gathered on the net was enough to drive me out of the woods, but I was having too much fun. I am going to pick up a thermacell this week.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

great pic ! i might get out with my springer in the morning ...
thanks for sharing


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just was out tonight and got into the woods about 6:15pm right when the thunder started rolling in. I said what the heck I'll stick it out so I sat next to a cherry tree that has the perfect shape on the trunk sitting comfortably by and it just happens to be next to the giant hickory I always get my first squirrel of the year under. It's kind of tradition for me. I had two slip in and out from the tree without a clear shot tonight but I did end up seeing a buck grazing in a soybean field on my hike back out.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

That looks like a nice comfortable spot to sit. It's nice to find a tree to sit at where your not sitting on any roots. It makes the hunt much better. That looks like a decent buck, maybe he'll be there for deer season.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Must be getting old. Still can't force myself to go out in this heat. I skin mine out like you would do a mink or even a raccoon. Hanging by both feet. Don't loose any meat that way and 99 percent hair free. Doing it your way I would wet them down. Lot less hair on the meat that way.

Save the tails and send them in Mepp's for a few free lures.


----------

